# Si ça vous tente...



## barbarella (16 Août 2003)

Pour mon neuf-millème post, vous pouvez flooder ici.

Surtout soyez discret


----------



## minime (16 Août 2003)

Joyeux 9000e post !


----------



## anntraxh (16 Août 2003)

Bravo !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2003)

mes plus vives félicitations, barbarella


----------



## Dark Templar (16 Août 2003)

Déjà 9 0000 ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pourtant y a pas si longtemps t'étais qu'à 8000 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Fais gaffe à pas dépasser le mackie, sinon il serait pas content 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (il a le bannissement qui le démange le pauvre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Yip (16 Août 2003)

Bravo


----------



## Yip (16 Août 2003)

Barbarella


----------



## azerty (16 Août 2003)




----------



## Yip (16 Août 2003)

C'est


----------



## Yip (16 Août 2003)

vrai ?


----------



## Yip (16 Août 2003)

On


----------



## azerty (16 Août 2003)




----------



## Yip (16 Août 2003)

peut


----------



## Yip (16 Août 2003)

flooder


----------



## Yip (16 Août 2003)

ici ?


----------



## Yip (16 Août 2003)

Merci


----------



## azerty (16 Août 2003)




----------



## Yip (16 Août 2003)

pour


----------



## Yip (16 Août 2003)

l'autorisation


----------



## Yip (16 Août 2003)




----------



## Foguenne (16 Août 2003)

J'attend que Yip ait terminer pour te féliciter.


----------



## Dark Templar (16 Août 2003)




----------



## Yip (16 Août 2003)




----------



## Dark Templar (16 Août 2003)




----------



## Yip (16 Août 2003)

Encore bravo, vieille briscarde !


----------



## azerty (16 Août 2003)

' tin... j'suis un peu jeune, moi... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





       y'en a qui floode plus vite que leur ombre...


----------



## Dark Templar (16 Août 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Pour mon neuf-millème post, vous pouvez flooder ici.


----------



## Yip (16 Août 2003)

Comme dirait 'tanplan : O°O !


----------



## Dark Templar (16 Août 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Surtout soyez discret


----------



## Dark Templar (16 Août 2003)




----------



## Dark Templar (16 Août 2003)

Un pour Finn ou maousse :


----------



## Yip (16 Août 2003)

Non !


----------



## Dark Templar (16 Août 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Un pour Finn ou maousse


Un pour vieux râleur :


----------



## Yip (16 Août 2003)

Elle est toujours à 9000 donc on a le droit !


----------



## Yip (16 Août 2003)

Un pour Globalcut :


----------



## Dark Templar (16 Août 2003)

Yip a dit:
			
		

> Elle est toujours à 9000 donc on a le droit !


Mais faut savoir s'arrêter quand-même. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Allez, à 5500 j'arrête


----------



## Yip (16 Août 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Allez, à 5500 j'arrête





Moi aussi


----------



## azerty (16 Août 2003)

juste encore un...


----------



## Yip (16 Août 2003)

Je floode


----------



## azerty (16 Août 2003)

..pour arrondir à 325


----------



## Yip (16 Août 2003)

Tu floodes


----------



## Yip (16 Août 2003)

Il floode


----------



## Yip (16 Août 2003)

Nous floodons


----------



## Dark Templar (16 Août 2003)

Yip a dit:
			
		

> Je floode


Sans blague !


----------



## Dark Templar (16 Août 2003)

Yip a dit:
			
		

> Je floode


J'avais même pas remarqué !


----------



## Yip (16 Août 2003)

Vous floodez


----------



## Dark Templar (16 Août 2003)

Yip a dit:
			
		

> Je floode


----------



## Dark Templar (16 Août 2003)

Yip a dit:
			
		

> Il floode


C'est de moi que tu parles ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Loin de moi cette idée


----------



## Yip (16 Août 2003)

Ils floodent


----------



## Yip (16 Août 2003)

J'ai oublié !


----------



## Dark Templar (16 Août 2003)

Yip a dit:
			
		

> Tu floodes


A moins que ce ne soit là que tu parles de moi.


----------



## Dark Templar (16 Août 2003)

Yip a dit:
			
		

> Ils floodent


Ouf, fini !


----------



## Yip (16 Août 2003)

elle floode


----------



## Yip (16 Août 2003)

et


----------



## Yip (16 Août 2003)

elles floodent


----------



## Yip (16 Août 2003)

Désolé Barbarella


----------



## Dark Templar (16 Août 2003)

Yip a dit:
			
		

> et


on floode !


----------



## Dark Templar (16 Août 2003)

Ca floode vite ici, heureusement qu'on reste discret !


----------



## Yip (16 Août 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> on floode !




Exact !


----------



## Yip (16 Août 2003)

on floode


----------



## Yip (16 Août 2003)

Merci Dark templar


----------



## Dark Templar (16 Août 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Ca floode vite ici, heureusement qu'on reste discret !


Le thread s'allonge très vite.


----------



## Dark Templar (16 Août 2003)

Yip a dit:
			
		

> Exact !


----------



## Dark Templar (16 Août 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Le thread s'allonge très vite.


----------



## Yip (16 Août 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## Dark Templar (16 Août 2003)

Yip a dit:
			
		

> Merci Dark templar








De rien, entre flooders faut s'aider


----------



## Yip (16 Août 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Le thread s'allonge très vite.




C'est mérité !


----------



## Dark Templar (16 Août 2003)

Yip a dit:
			
		

> C'est mérité !


----------



## Dark Templar (16 Août 2003)

Ca me rappelle l'Ultraflood


----------



## Dark Templar (16 Août 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Ca me rappelle l'Ultraflood


suis tout zému, snif (© vieux Râleur)


----------



## Yip (16 Août 2003)

Connais pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est pour ça que je suis à 1326 et toi à 5446 je pense


----------



## Yip (16 Août 2003)

Yip a dit:
			
		

> L'ultraflood connais pas



En fait j'en ai entendu parler, mais je ne suis jamais allé voir.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (16 Août 2003)

Yip a dit:
			
		

> ici ?



Non !!!!!


----------



## Dark Templar (16 Août 2003)

Yip a dit:
			
		

> Connais pas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Je poste aussi dans les forums techniques, faut pas exagérer (j'ai pas fait mille messages dans l'Ultraflood, je suis arrivé à la fin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## Dark Templar (16 Août 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Non !!!!!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (16 Août 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

>



approche ton doigt et tu vas avoir une jolie foulure du poignet ... çà gacherait ta vie sexuelle, ca serait dommage !!


----------



## prerima (16 Août 2003)

Bravo Barbarella pour tes 9000 posts !


----------



## prerima (16 Août 2003)

Et merci pour cette autorisation à flooder !


----------



## prerima (16 Août 2003)

C'est très gentil à toi de penser à nous !


----------



## melaure (16 Août 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> Bravo Barbarella pour tes 9000 posts !



Eh oui elle prend le dessus ... Alem et Globalcut bientôt rattrapés, puis dépassés et enfin oubliés par Barbarelle ...


----------



## prerima (16 Août 2003)

J'espère en tout cas que tu as passé une bonne journée !


----------



## Dark Templar (16 Août 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> approche ton doigt et tu vas avoir une jolie foulure du poignet ... çà gacherait ta vie sexuelle, ca serait dommage !!


Ok, j'abandonne


----------



## Oizo (16 Août 2003)

Bravo


----------



## Oizo (16 Août 2003)

Barbarella


----------



## Oizo (16 Août 2003)

Pour tes 9000 posts !


----------



## Oizo (16 Août 2003)




----------



## melaure (16 Août 2003)

Bah alors Oizo on bégaille ? Il ne faut pas appuyer sur entrée à chaque mot


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Août 2003)

Bravo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et bonne continuation


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Août 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> vous pouvez flooder ici.



si c'est si gentillement proposé


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Août 2003)

Yip a dit:
			
		

>



Yip Powhaaaaaaa


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Août 2003)

azerty a dit:
			
		

> ' tin... j'suis un peu jeune, moi...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Août 2003)

Yip a dit:
			
		

> Elle est toujours à 9000 donc on a le droit !



et ca continue


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Août 2003)

Yip a dit:
			
		

> Un pour Globalcut :



Merci


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Août 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Mais faut savoir s'arrêter quand-même.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



il t'en manque encore 20


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Août 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

>



Vive l'UltraFlood


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Août 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> De rien, entre flooders faut s'aider


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Août 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Ca me rappelle l'Ultraflood


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Août 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

>



On a le droit au bar ?


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Août 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> Eh oui elle prend le dessus ... Alem et Globalcut bientôt rattrapés, puis dépassés et enfin oubliés par Barbarelle ...


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Août 2003)

[à la façon de ******] juste pour remonter le sujet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [/à la façon de ******]


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Août 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> [à la façon de ******] juste pour remonter le sujet
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Salut


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Août 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> ... Alem  ...


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Août 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Août 2003)

qu'est-ce que ca va etre quand ca sera les 10.000


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Août 2003)

Karl, il te reste un peu de place


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Août 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Karl, il te reste un peu de place


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Août 2003)

Je serais bien resté mais....


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Août 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Je serais bien resté mais....



Quoique


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Août 2003)

Juste une petite page pour le plaisir


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Août 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Juste une petite page pour le plaisir



Ben non, c'est vrai ca se fait pas au Bar


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Août 2003)

Et si ca se trouve Barbarella aura posté son 9001e message 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et le thread redeviendra citrouille


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Août 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Et si ca se trouve Barbarella aura posté son 9001e message
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vais aller voir ca


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Août 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Vais aller voir ca



Toujours 9000, on peux continuer


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Août 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Toujours 9000, on peux continuer



Vous savez si elle est partie se reposer


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Août 2003)

clic clac


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Août 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> clic clac



Oh la vache, il etait fort le flash


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Août 2003)

et encore un


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Août 2003)

et de 2


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Août 2003)

et de 3


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Août 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> et de 3



Saute mouton, saute


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Août 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Saute mouton, saute


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Août 2003)

Un peu de sport, ca ne fait pas trop de mal


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Août 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Un peu de sport, ca ne fait pas trop de mal


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Août 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Un peu de sport, ca ne fait pas trop de mal



Un peu j'ai dit


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Août 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (17 Août 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Juste une petite page pour le plaisir


----------



## iMax (17 Août 2003)

Certes.


----------



## barbarella (17 Août 2003)

waaaaaaaaaaaaaaa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Désolée + 1


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Août 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> waaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A y'est c'est fini, merci et encore bravo


----------



## krystof (18 Août 2003)

9000 posts, t'as pas honte barbarella ?
Qui va faire la cuisine pendant ce temps.


----------



## krystof (18 Août 2003)

En attendant, je vais faire un tour au bar, faut que j'étudie un dossier avec le Vieux.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> 9000 posts, t'as pas honte barbarella ?
> Qui va faire la cuisine pendant ce temps.



j'attend un gateau au chocolat...


----------



## krystof (18 Août 2003)

Je reviens dans 3 verres moins le quart.


----------



## krystof (18 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> j'attend un gateau au chocolat...



Avec du rhum


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Avec du rhum



j'ai peur qu'elle ait tout bu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



coma éthylique qu'ils appellent ça


----------



## krystof (18 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> j'ai peur qu'elle ait tout bu
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je croyais que c'était alcoolique chronique.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Je croyais que c'était alcoolique chronique.



le résultat est le même  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






plus rien à siffler


----------



## krystof (18 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> le résultat est le même
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Heu...j'ai trouvé les clés d'un drôle d'endroit.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







On tente


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Heu...j'ai trouvé les clés d'un drôle d'endroit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 mince  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



la réserve d'urgence de barbarella  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



bien sur qu'on tente  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



dans l'état où elle est, elle ne se rendra compte de rien


----------



## krystof (18 Août 2003)

Regarde  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Elle s'est endormie dans le fût, mais elle a oublié de fermer la porte.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Regarde
> 
> 
> 
> ...



la pousse pas trop fort, ça va la réveiller  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



quoique arriver à dormir avec ces ronflements...


----------



## krystof (18 Août 2003)

Arriver à boire avec ces ronflements.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Faut faire quelque chose.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Arriver à boire avec ces ronflements.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



y'a qu'à la tirer sur le palier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



y'a de la moquette dans l'escalier  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



si ça déborde  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ça épongera


----------



## krystof (18 Août 2003)

C'est de la triple épaisseur, elle peut y aller.

Par contre, c'est pas moi qui gratte les morceaux demain matin.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> C'est de la triple épaisseur, elle peut y aller.
> Par contre, c'est pas moi qui gratte les morceaux demain matin.



on peut pas lui demander ça en plus  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



tu connais son caractère: elle se vexe pour une broutille


----------



## krystof (18 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> on peut pas lui demander ça en plus
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pour une broutille ou une bouteille  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Faut faire attention là


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2003)

... j'suis en ligne sur iChat ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






 entrain de tester la connexion avec iSight via modem (ça à l'air de fonctinner) 
et aimerais bien avoir quelqu'un pour finaliser le test


----------



## barbarella (19 Août 2003)

oupsy a dit:
			
		

> ... j'suis en ligne sur iChat !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'aurais bien tester, mais j'ai pas isight


----------



## barbarella (19 Août 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> J'aurais bien tester, mais j'ai pas isight



Et puis avec ça, il va falloir se maquiller pour flooder


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> J'aurais bien tester, mais j'ai pas isight



isight fonctionne avec n'importe quelle autre caméra, as-tu ?


----------



## barbarella (19 Août 2003)

oupsy a dit:
			
		

> isight fonctionne avec n'importe quelle autre caméra, as-tu ?



J'en ai plus depuis qu'un indélicat me l'a piquée


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Et puis avec ça, il va falloir se maquiller pour flooder



hi hi hi  avais pas pensé à ça, perso m'en fou un peu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 là !  j'suis pô maquillée et vais pas le faire pour l'occas'


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> J'en ai plus depuis qu'un indélicat me l'a piquée



désolée pour toi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




c'est dommage, j'aurais bien aimé flooder avec toi barbarella 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









  demande qu'on en fasse un Kdo pour ton anniversaire p.e. c'est bientôt ?!


----------



## barbarella (19 Août 2003)

oupsy a dit:
			
		

> hi hi hi  avais pas pensé à ça, perso m'en fou un peu
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu dis ça parce que tu es plutôt mignonne, non ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Tu dis ça parce que tu es plutôt mignonne, non ?



non du tout !  j'dis ça parce que l'important pour moi c'est notre personnalité et se qui emmane de nous, 
le maquillage va rien changer à qui nous sommes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










cela dit, j'me maquille parfois... si j'ai le temps


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2003)

oupsy a dit:
			
		

> ... j'suis en ligne sur iChat !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ouais !  ben ça se bouscule pas au portillons !  il y a pas foule ce soir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je ferme la connexion... p'tre à un de ces jours ici ou ailleurs !

@pluche


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2003)

oupsy a dit:
			
		

> ouais !  ben ça se bouscule pas au portillons !  il y a pas foule ce soir
> 
> 
> 
> ...



suis pas équipé


----------



## Nephou (19 Août 2003)

euh jsuis bien là mais jsuis pas rasé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais si tu veux tester un peu


----------



## Nephou (19 Août 2003)

oups : trop tard


----------



## sesame (19 Août 2003)

C'est quoi flooder ?

Je suis nouveau...désolé...


----------



## Dark Templar (19 Août 2003)

sesame a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi flooder ?


Quand quelqu'un de bien passera, il te donnera un lien vers une définition, moi je vais profiter du fait qu'il y a personne pour te faire une petit démonstration.


----------



## Dark Templar (19 Août 2003)

Ceci


----------



## Dark Templar (19 Août 2003)

est


----------



## Dark Templar (19 Août 2003)

un


----------



## Dark Templar (19 Août 2003)

très


----------



## Dark Templar (19 Août 2003)

bon


----------



## Dark Templar (19 Août 2003)

exemple


----------



## Dark Templar (19 Août 2003)

de


----------



## Dark Templar (19 Août 2003)

*flood*


----------



## Dark Templar (19 Août 2003)

En gros, c'est poster un grand nombre de messages inutiles (ou là où un seul aurait suffit), ce qui embête pas mal de gens, et encombre sans raison la base de données.


----------



## barbarella (19 Août 2003)

Flood


----------



## Zitoune (19 Août 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> En gros, c'est poster un grand nombre de messages inutiles (ou là où un seul aurait suffit), ce qui embête pas mal de gens, et encombre sans raison la base de données.



Ah, c'était donc ça


----------



## Philito (19 Août 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> En gros, c'est poster un grand nombre de messages inutiles (ou là où un seul aurait suffit), ce qui embête pas mal de gens, et encombre sans raison la base de données.



Dark est vraiment trop quelqu'un de bien, toujours là pour poster majestueusement un exemple de flood à qui lui demandera..... !!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Barbarella aussi.....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Donc c'est ici que vous remontez illégalement l'ultraflood.... vous avez pas encore été repérés je suppose.....


----------



## Zitoune (19 Août 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> Donc c'est ici que vous remontez illégalement l'ultraflood....



Pas seulement, pas seulement


----------



## Philito (19 Août 2003)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> Pas seulement, pas seulement



vous faites quoi d'autre alors....?


----------



## Zitoune (19 Août 2003)

Ben déjà on s'amuse


----------



## Zitoune (19 Août 2003)

Et y'a pas qu'ici


----------



## barbarella (19 Août 2003)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> Ben déjà on s'amuse



Mais faut pas faire de bruit


----------



## Philito (19 Août 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Mais faut pas faire de bruit



C'est vrai que c'est chouette, mais dommage que la musique va si bas.....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et tant que les saoulards du bar ne rappliquent pas, cela devrait aller....

Bonjour tout le monde quand même en passant....


----------



## Philito (19 Août 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour tout le monde quand même en passant....



Je suis toujours trop tard pour les users de l'aurore.... alors


----------



## Zitoune (19 Août 2003)

Pas grave, pas grave
Bonne journée à toi


----------



## Philito (19 Août 2003)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> Pas grave, pas grave



ouf moi qui m'en faisait à mort, j'étais rongé par le désarroi matinal de savoir si les gens me parleraient avant midi.....


----------



## Dark Templar (19 Août 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> vous avez pas encore été repérés je suppose.....


chuuuut !
Pour le moment ça va, benjamin est en vacances, reste plus qu'à neutraliser Finn et maousse et on est tranquille pour deux semaines.
C'est dommage que thebig soit pas là, lui au moins saurait s'y prendre (là à part corrompre prerima j'ai pas trop d'idées 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Philito (19 Août 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> (là à part corrompre prerima j'ai pas trop d'idées
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ça réglerait finn mais pas maousse.... c'est quoi le plan B.... ?


----------



## Dark Templar (19 Août 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> ça réglerait finn mais pas maousse.... c'est quoi le plan B.... ?


Euh
Une copine de foguenne ?
Un dixième de la réserve de vieux raleur ? (quoique un dixième c'est peut-être beaucoup, je sais pas si au bout de deux semaines on pourra récupérer le maousse)


----------



## Philito (19 Août 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Un dixième de la réserve de vieux raleur ? (quoique un dixième c'est peut-être beaucoup, je sais pas si au bout de deux semaines on pourra récupérer le maousse)



Guinness ne produit même pas ça en un an....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













 et même il faudrait arriver à lui prendre....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







ptêtre tenter plutôt le coup de la copine de foguenne....

FOGUENNE


----------



## krystof (19 Août 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> Et tant que les saoulards du bar ne rappliquent pas, cela devrait aller....



C'est à quel sujet


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> Et tant que les saoulards du bar ne rappliquent pas, cela devrait aller....



on nous appelle


----------



## krystof (19 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> on nous appelle



J'en ai bien l'impression.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Peux pas être 5 minutes tranquille  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Tu bois un coup


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> J'en ai bien l'impression.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



c'est pas d'refus  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



pour la route


----------



## nato kino (19 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> on nous appelle


Plait-il ?


----------



## nato kino (19 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas d'refus
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Il reste un peu de "pousse-café" ?? Il caille ici !!


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Plait-il ?



quand y'en a pour deux...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






m... va falloir sérieusement augmenter le stock


----------



## krystof (19 Août 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Il reste un peu de "pousse-café" ?? Il caille ici !!



Garde le café, je m'occupe du pousse.


----------



## krystof (19 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> quand y'en a pour deux...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quand y en a pour 2, y en a pas assez pour toi


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Quand y en a pour 2, y en a pas assez pour toi



comment tu sais  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






devant la glace, j'en vois toujours deux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






plus moi, ça fait trois


----------



## krystof (19 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> comment tu sais
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Enlève tes verres grossissant, et regarde à nouveau.
Oui, je sais, la réalité est parfois dure à accepter


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Enlève tes verres grossissant, et regarde à nouveau.
> Oui, je sais, la réalité est parfois dure à accepter



merci du conseil  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



maintenant, j'vois tout le monde  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






y sont cinq


----------



## krystof (19 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> merci du conseil
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Recommence, mais à jeun.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Recommence, mais à jeun.



va falloir attendre la prochaine année bissextile


----------



## krystof (19 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> va falloir attendre la prochaine année bissextile



Gros manque de volonté tout ça.

Moi, j'arrête quand je veux.


----------



## krystof (19 Août 2003)

Mais alors, vraiment quand je veux.


----------



## Dark Templar (19 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> va falloir attendre la prochaine année bissextile


T'as pas de bol, c'est l'année prochaine.
Commence à te préparer, psychologiquement ce sera très dur !


----------



## krystof (19 Août 2003)

D'ailleurs, je commence de suite.


----------



## krystof (19 Août 2003)

Quelqu'un a augmenté le chauffage


----------



## Philito (19 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> va falloir attendre la prochaine année bissextile



*impaire*


----------



## krystof (19 Août 2003)

Fait vraiment trop chaud.

Je commence à me déshydrater moi.


----------



## krystof (19 Août 2003)

Bon, bah j'vais boire un coup.
C'est important la santé.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Bon, bah j'vais boire un coup.
> C'est important la santé.



te perds pas, surtout  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



tu sais où c'est


----------



## krystof (19 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> te perds pas, surtout
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La cave ? Oui, je sais. Je me guide au son de ta voix.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> La cave ? Oui, je sais. Je me guide au son de ta voix.



j'ai peur pour l'escalier  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






trop tard  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










"servi sur un plateau", le 'tof


----------



## Dark Templar (19 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> j'ai peur pour l'escalier


Si t'étais sympa t'aurais peur pour krystof


----------



## krystof (19 Août 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Si t'étais sympa t'aurais peur pour krystof



C'est ça les amis. Plus rien ne m'étonne.
Ça pleure pour boire un coup, et ça te pique ton verre dès que tu as le dos tourné.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Si t'étais sympa t'aurais peur pour krystof



oh  lui  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



avec son pif comme train d'atterrissage, risque absolument rien


----------



## Dark Templar (19 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> oh  lui
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fais gaffe, à force de rebondir sur le ventre, il va arriver au beau milieu de tes bouteilles, et il va tout casser, je t'aurai prévenu


----------



## Dark Templar (19 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Ça pleure pour boire un coup, et ça te pique ton verre dès que tu as le dos tourné.


Au point ou t'en es, tu vas pas me dire que tu te rends compte quand il manque un verre


----------



## krystof (19 Août 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Au point ou t'en es, tu vas pas me dire que tu te rends compte quand il manque un verre



Ce qui m'intrigue, c'est que le Vieux en a toujours un dans chaque main.


----------



## sesame (19 Août 2003)

m'avez l'air d'être une sacré bande de soiffards...pas l'idée que je me faisais du mac user...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2003)

sesame a dit:
			
		

> m'avez l'air d'être une sacré bande de soiffards...pas l'idée que je me faisais du mac user...



justement  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




on boit pour oublier Bill  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mais faut s'accrocher


----------



## krystof (19 Août 2003)

sesame a dit:
			
		

> m'avez l'air d'être une sacré bande de soiffards...pas l'idée que je me faisais du mac user...



Tu le voyais comment ?
Costard-cravate, légumes vapeurs et badoit


----------



## krystof (19 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> mais faut s'accrocher



Au comptoir


----------



## sesame (19 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Tu le voyais comment ?
> Costard-cravate, légumes vapeurs et badoit



Je le voyais comme il est souvent, chétif, avec des grosses lunettes...


----------



## krystof (19 Août 2003)

sesame a dit:
			
		

> Je le voyais comme il est souvent, chétif, avec des grosses lunettes...



Il y en a aussi.
P.S. : tu connais casimir


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2003)

sesame a dit:
			
		

> Je le voyais comme il est souvent, chétif, avec des grosses lunettes...



mais non  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




j'essayais les lunettes de krystof  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




celles qu'il a faites avec des fonds de bouteilles  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ça colore un peu, mais vu son état


----------



## sesame (19 Août 2003)

non pas de casimir dans mes relations, mais faut voir que j'ai passé l'age des casimir, albators et autre BD et emissions grotesques !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (19 Août 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Mais faut pas faire de bruit














 qui c'est qui gueule comme çà là ? On peut pas bosser la nuit tranquile et dormir comme on veut le mat.. l'après midi !!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (19 Août 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> (là à part corrompre prerima j'ai pas trop d'idées
> 
> 
> 
> ...



et tu compte t'y prendre comment ?


----------



## nato kino (19 Août 2003)

sesame a dit:
			
		

> Je le voyais comme il est souvent, chétif, avec des grosses lunettes...



On en a aussi quelques uns... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













			
				sesame a dit:
			
		

> non pas de casimir dans mes relations, mais faut voir que j'ai passé l'age des casimir, albators et autre BD et emissions grotesques !








 Ça alors !! Tu es sur de pas le connaitre ?!


----------



## Philito (19 Août 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> qui c'est qui gueule comme çà là ? On peut pas bosser la nuit tranquile et dormir comme on veut le mat.. l'après midi !!



Je crois que l'on t'appellait dans le forum macOS X, ça doit pour ça, aucun bruit n'est provenu d'ici....


----------



## krystof (19 Août 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Ça alors !! Tu es sur de pas le connaitre ?!



Je crois qu'il est un peu de mauvaise foi, et qu'il serait bien content de lui administrer un petit ZIP, vite fait bien fait.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (19 Août 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que l'on t'appellait dans le forum macOS X, ça doit pour ça, aucun bruit n'est provenu d'ici....



le forum OS X ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 t'es sur ?


----------



## Philito (19 Août 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> le forum OS X ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oui, oui, va vite voir.... ils t'attendent !!!!


----------



## krystof (20 Août 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> oui, oui, va vite voir.... ils t'attendent !!!!



Toujours pas revenu


----------



## Finn_Atlas (20 Août 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> oui, oui, va vite voir.... ils t'attendent !!!!



MAIS Où ?


----------



## Philito (20 Août 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> MAIS Où ?



t'as dû les rater.... je viens de les croiser, ils m'ont encore demander après toi, une question d'activer le compte root et tout ça et qu'il n'y avait que toi pour les aider


----------



## krystof (20 Août 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> t'as dû les rater.... je viens de les croiser, ils m'ont encore demander après toi, une question d'activer le compte root et tout ça et qu'il n'y avait que toi pour les aider



Je pense que c'est aussi dans les cordes du big.


----------



## sesame (20 Août 2003)

On comprends rien !!!

C'est quoi les "cordes du big" ???


----------



## Dark Templar (20 Août 2003)

sesame a dit:
			
		

> On comprends rien !!!
> 
> C'est quoi les "cordes du big" ???


He hé hé, ça t'apprendra à commencer par le bar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Moi m'a fallu un an avant de rentrer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







The big est un des ténors du Bar (malheureusement pas là en ce moment), maintenant tu dois pouvoir comprenir.


----------



## Philito (20 Août 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> He hé hé, ça t'apprendra à commencer par le bar
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Menteur, l'enfant prodige est de retour.... !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Bonjour Dark !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Oui pas évident de commencer par le bar effectively


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Moi m'a fallu un an avant de rentrer



faut reconnaître que, depuis, tu as bien mémorisé où elle est, la porte  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

















_oui, au fond à gauche_


----------



## krystof (20 Août 2003)

sesame a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi les "cordes du big" ???



Je crois qu'il utilise du 10, ou du 11.
A moins qu'il prenne du 9, comme les filles.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (20 Août 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> Oui pas évident de commencer par le bar effectively



sauf si l'on n'est pas nouveau (moi aussi j'enfonce des portes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## nato kino (20 Août 2003)

C'est quoi un nouveau pour toi ?
Tout est relatif mon cher Finn, pour moi, tu es aussi un nouveau, malgrè tes couleurs...


----------



## krystof (20 Août 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> (moi aussi j'enfonce des portes
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Il est plus délicat de les ouvrir, comme précisé un peu plus haut.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Il est plus délicat de les ouvrir, comme précisé un peu plus haut.



et c'est un signe d'optimisme


----------



## Finn_Atlas (20 Août 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> tu es aussi un nouveau,



Je n'ai jamais dit le contraire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et ce n'est pas moi qui m'acharne à savoir qui est nouveau qui ne l'est pas pour savoir quel crédit idiosyncrasique je vais pouvoir accorder à un post... ce qui est pourtant la question que tout le monde se pose ici bas (voir le sujet "troll" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )



			
				nato kino a dit:
			
		

> malgré tes couleurs...



J'ai à peine bronzé y a 2 semaines çà se voit encore ?


----------



## nato kino (20 Août 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> J'ai à peine bronzé y a 2 semaines çà se voit encore ?



Fallait pas mettre de maillot...


----------



## sesame (21 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Je crois qu'il utilise du 10, ou du 11.
> A moins qu'il prenne du 9, comme les filles.



Ils t'emmerdent ceux qui prennent du 9.

Vu sa prose m'étonnerait qu'il utilise du 11.


----------



## krystof (21 Août 2003)

sesame a dit:
			
		

> Ils t'emmerdent ceux qui prennent du 9.



Te vexe pas, personne n'est parfait.
Perso, j'utilise des cables, fi 30.


----------



## sesame (21 Août 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> J'ai à peine bronzé y a 2 semaines çà se voit encore ?



Faut arrêter d'utiliser des mots à la con, ça n'apporte rien à ton charisme.

A mon sens en tout cas (qui est trés bon).


----------



## Finn_Atlas (21 Août 2003)

sesame a dit:
			
		

> Faut arrêter d'utiliser des mots à la con, ça n'apporte rien à ton charisme.
> 
> A mon sens en tout cas (qui est trés bon).



Oh bah oui 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 on a forcément du bon sens quand on vit à Nice ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merci de te soucier de mon charisme très cher mais il va très bien


----------



## krystof (21 Août 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Oh bah oui
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que veux-tu dire par là ?


----------



## sesame (21 Août 2003)

Et par là ?

Et pour résumer :

Que veux tu dire ???


----------



## Finn_Atlas (21 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Que veux-tu dire par là ?



Georges... c'est plus clair là ?


----------



## sesame (21 Août 2003)

C'est plus clair, mais ne m'appelle pas par le prénom que je t'ai donné, les gens vont se moquer de moi, et je n'aime pas cela.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (21 Août 2003)

sesame a dit:
			
		

> C'est plus clair, mais ne m'appelle pas par le prénom que je t'ai donné, les gens vont se moquer de moi, et je n'aime pas cela.



chuuuut : tu sais bien que je suis ton père Luc ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .. et que ton prénom c'est moi qui te l'ai donné jadis


----------



## sesame (21 Août 2003)

C'est pas une excuse, le mieux c'est de la planter une bonne fois.


----------



## krystof (21 Août 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Georges... c'est plus clair là ?



Il joue de la guitare, il se drogue...Georges Harrisson, ça se tient.


----------



## sesame (21 Août 2003)

Et non, il est mort, comme Sonnyboy...

Georges Moustaki alors ?


----------



## krystof (21 Août 2003)

sesame a dit:
			
		

> Et non, il est mort, comme Sonnyboy...
> 
> Georges Moustaki alors ?



Un peu moins rock n' roll, hélas.
Georges de la jungle ?


----------



## sesame (21 Août 2003)

Peut être.

Ou George Gershwin la classe...


----------



## krystof (21 Août 2003)

Oui, mais là, c'est moins connu.


----------



## sesame (21 Août 2003)

Un peu quand même...


----------



## krystof (21 Août 2003)

Moins que Georges Hamilton.


----------



## sesame (21 Août 2003)

certes...

mou ce soir...


----------



## krystof (21 Août 2003)

Oui, je trouve.
Je crois que c'est parcequ'il y a du foot.


----------

